# Now I'm depressed....



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

For the past few weeks, it has been my mission to watch every episode of South Park. Aside from the movie, I have finally succeeded. I just finished watching the most recent episode on the internet:

http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s15e07-youre-getting-old

: and I must say that I'm actually quite depressed. After watching every episode, (except for the one that the South Park team doesn't have the rights to play anymore :fun I am genuinely sad to see that the creators may be trying to wrap up the show. It would make a pretty good last few episodes to watch Kenny, Cartman, and Kyle try to get Stan to come back for them all to be reunited in the series finale.

Anyone in the same boat? Nicks' Landslide made me start plying the Smashing Pumpkins version and now I'm playing U2 to try and cheer me up. 

Anyone?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well they still have atleast 2 more seasons to make cause they are contracted up to season 17 and who knows they could be picked up for a few more seasons after that


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, that's good! Thanks!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

funlad3, they officially stated that your getting old is not the last episodes, more seasons are to come.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Again, that makes me much less sad. Thanks guys! Still, you have to agree that that was a depressing ending. 

Now I'm going to watch the movie!


----------

